# Can you get divorced without having to pay thousands of$$$



## Calling All Angels (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm ready to file and live in CA. I don't have any money and need the small amount of equity I will get from selling our home. Does anyone have any advice on how I can end my marriage without costing a fortune? I'm a SAHM with 2 kids.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

He's got to be on board with you.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

GutPunch said:


> He's got to be on board with you.


You both will have to basically agree to terms and you can have one lawyer write up the paperwork for the both of you.


----------

